#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  بانک مقالات انگلیسی  با ترجمه فارسی

## ediupdate

دانلود مقالات انگلیسی با ترجمه فارسی در 25 رشته تخصصی به همراه 250 مقاله در آدرس زیر:
http://edi-info.blogfa.com

----------

*azacr*,*hassan3*,*kavosh83*,*khoshbin*,*nema52*,*reza_476*,*saeed6442*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*,*نادر باقری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ediupdate

*مقالات انگلیسی با ترجمه*

دانلود مقاله انگلیسی و چکیده ترجمه رایگان می باشد.
رشته های موجود عبارتند از: 
1- کامپیوتر
2- مدیریت
3- حسابداری
4- اقتصاد
5- صنایع غذایی
6- برق و الکترونیک
7- آمار
8- زیست شناسی
9- علوم اجتماعی
10- محیط زیست
11- پزشکی
12- عمران
13- زمین شناسی
14- مکانیک
15- مهندسی صنایع
16- شیلات
17- هوافضا
18- علوم سیاسی
19- روان شناسی
20- علوم تربیتی
21- توریسم و جهان گردی
22- شیمی
23- فناوری اطلاعات
24- ریاضی
25- شیمی
26- فیزیک
27- کشاورزی
28- ادبیات
29- تربیت بدنی
30- باستان شناسی

----------

*نادر باقری*

----------

